

Forex Investors May Face $1B Loss as Trade Site Vanishes - omarkassim
http://bloomberg.com/news/2014-11-13/forex-investors-may-face-1-billion-loss-as-trade-site-vanishes.html

======
goatforce5
Put your money in a savings account and earn about 1% per year, or give it to
some forex website and earn 1% per day.

Hmm... I wonder which one smells fishy and is riskier?

